# Myo Reps



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2016)

I am experimenting with one of my guys right now on this. Not sure if you are at all familiar.  This is a way of basically drawing in every muscle fiber for a movement. All of them.  It's painful and exhaustive but it I think this may have some benefits.

I might have rburdge add these in as well.

Here is how this would look on a bench day.  Keep in mind this isn't exactly new. It's got some other names I just take it to a slightly different scientific level sorta kinda.  If you have ran dog crapp you might recognize this.

Flat bench
Worked up to a top set of 6 @7 or roughly 65% 
Set timer for 30 seconds 
4 reps 
30 seconds 
4 reps 
30 seconds 

Keep going until you miss a rep. 

The pump is immense. The ache during the movement is excrutiating.  It's not that burning crap from using lighter weight. 

Be sure to use a hand off / spotter or bench in a cage with pins if you do this.

Would also advise if you have shit technique with your elbows flares way out and don't retract the scaps or know how to rotate your humerus then don't attempt it either.  In fact stop benching lol... just asking to tear your pec tendon.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2016)

Sounds like the c word to me. Lol

Is this more for hyoerthrophy or strength?


----------



## AlphaD (May 17, 2016)

Another training method that would make me say Pillar youre a dic or F U after training...lol


----------



## Milo (May 17, 2016)

Reps paused or "speed style" work?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 17, 2016)

One of the better training methodologies out there and, unsurprisingly, has a strong scientific foundation behind it. Let's give credit to Borge Fagerli, the originator of Myo reps and an overall solid bro 

It's a shame that we don't have enough innovative guys like Borge in this industry but I digress.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 17, 2016)

I'm game. Gimme a few weeks.


----------



## Milo (May 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm game. Gimme a few weeks.



Sorry bro. Your bench is good enough and I don't need you getting even more ahead of me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm game. Gimme a few weeks.



Could be fun to do after work sets. POB can I try tomorrow after I bench?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 17, 2016)

Milo said:


> Sorry bro. Your bench is good enough and I don't need you getting even more ahead of me.


I need more mass to fill out my weight class better. Plus now I'm chasing Ecks.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 17, 2016)




----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> One of the better training methodologies out there and, unsurprisingly, has a strong scientific foundation behind it. Let's give credit to Borge Fagerli, the originator of Myo reps and an overall solid bro
> 
> It's a shame that we don't have enough innovative guys like Borge in this industry but I digress.



Agreed. Seems there is this ebb and flow to methods. This isn't new or anything. But there is a bit of a revival going on.



ECKSRATED said:


> Could be fun to do after work sets. POB can I try tomorrow after I bench?



Sure give it a whirl.

Edit: do this on the next 5x5 day instead of the 5x5.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I need more mass to fill out my weight class better. Plus ill always be chasing Ecks.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I need more mass to fill out my weight class better. Plus now I'm chasing Ecks.



You are a strong mother ****er I will give you that. And you work damn hard I see it week after week. Plus you never ever complain.  

But ecks is seriously in a league of maybe a handful of dudes with his press.  And I coach both of you.  So I know his progress won't let up.  You will have to catch him first. Then beat him.

I won't even say how this could be possible.  Anyone who does is just a straight up asshole and I mean that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2016)

Tool shits on me with squat and deadlift tho. Fukker. Lol

So when I do this I just do sets of 4 until I miss a rep then stop? Yeah the pump is gonna suckkkkkk lol


----------



## SuperBane (May 17, 2016)

So it is simply 30 seconds in between each set correct? 
Would the working up to 6 or 7 reps what sets the mark for weight/strength progression?
Basically what I'm trying to figure out is how to include this in a program or is the whole program going to be based around this?
:scratches head: no I didn't watch the video nor did I google it. Will return and do the aforementioned after squats.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 18, 2016)

Bane it's a set of six at an rpe 7. So a set of six that u have three more in the tank. Use that wright for the sets.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tool shits on me with squat and deadlift tho. Fukker. Lol
> 
> So when I do this I just do sets of 4 until I miss a rep then stop? Yeah the pump is gonna suckkkkkk lol



What I wrote above is the current trial for it that I am doing. It certainly isn't the only way.  Top set.  Then rep drops with the 30 seconds rest. So a log might read:

Bench
Worked up to 425 for top set of 6 @7
425 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 3 w/ 30 seconds rest.

Once the rep is missed you are done. 




SuperBane said:


> So it is simply 30 seconds in between each set correct?
> Would the working up to 6 or 7 reps what sets the mark for weight/strength progression?
> Basically what I'm trying to figure out is how to include this in a program or is the whole program going to be based around this?
> :scratches head: no I didn't watch the video nor did I google it. Will return and do the aforementioned after squats.



I am not really prepared to create a full program around this. At least not for strength. What I am testing currently is how to manage fatigue.  I have a guy who produces very consistent results.  And I am mad at him because him and tool kept calling me a ginger on fb.  It can of course be used in a conjugate and stuffed in for a wave.

As for bodybuilding I have done similar work for my upper back in the past.  Which really other than my hamstrings is my most solid part.  I would do this kind of shit with anything like Lat Pulldown and cable rows or machine work.  I would hit a set until just before failure. Take a brief rest and do a few reps. Kept repeating until I missed. Then would keep doing partials.

That coupled with cialis and a good pre-workout will have you walking sideways thru doors.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are a strong mother ****er I will give you that. And you work damn hard I see it week after week. Plus you never ever complain.
> 
> But ecks is seriously in a league of maybe a handful of dudes with his press.  And I coach both of you.  So I know his progress won't let up.  You will have to catch him first. Then beat him.
> 
> I won't even say how this could be possible.  Anyone who does is just a straight up asshole and I mean that.


Thank you. That actually means a lot. 


I know that the chances of me catching him are slim to none. But you also know when I call out goals, I shoot for the moon. It's the thrill of the chase. It's knowing that if I want more than a snowball chance in hell its gonna take everything I've got. I'll get there.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> ...... And I am mad at him because him and tool kept calling me a ginger on fb......



Fukkin highlight of my day. 
FYI yes I did order a bottle. And I'll save it for the day we meet. 

That sounds kinda ghey. Oh well.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 18, 2016)

Pillar your strong point is your calves. And I hate you for it. Your back is big - like every other real pler. Your calves are stupid. And I hate you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 18, 2016)

I'm gonna do this tomorrow and record the entire thing for you guys and post it in here. It's gonna suck I can tell already. Actually it all depends on how my shoulder feels. If it hurts at all I ain't gonna be pushing it to failure with something like this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm gonna do this tomorrow and record the entire thing for you guys and post it in here. It's gonna suck I can tell already. Actually it all depends on how my shoulder feels. If it hurts at all I ain't gonna be pushing it to failure with something like this.



Take extra time to warm the shoulders up!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Take extra time to warm the shoulders up!



Yes sir. A set of 6 at rpe 7 is pprobably right around 400 for me right now. Kinda pumped to do this.


----------



## saltylifter (May 18, 2016)

Never tried it.
Will give it a go
Thanks


----------



## snake (May 18, 2016)

I have done something close to this several time in the past. The reps were just higher with 10 for 8 sets. 

Here's my thoughts;

If you're planning on doing something like this for several weeks and truly what a fair comparison of your gains you have to hold to the time. That means you lift out on the exact rest time every time and if you use wrist wraps, factor that in if you need to remove them. With lower reps, 30 sec may be good but with 10 reps, I liked 60 sec.

Benching: Be prepared. You'll be cruising along on the second to last set and all of a sudden it's going to feel like someone jumped on the bar.

Squats: Personally, if you're going to try this with reps at 8 or more, you damn well better hold your form and know your limit. Between the muscle and cardio fatigue, shit can go south on you real quick. Don't think you can't get hurt if you break form. If you are use to wrapping your knees and decide not to because of the rest time, start light. The movement is different without wraps and the muscles need time to start working together. 

I will say, this a very joint friendly way to have a killer workout. I also find the DOM's to be more in the muscle belly as opposed to the point of origin and insertion.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2016)

Snake I think the 30 seconds rest has something to do with phosphocreatine generation.  But I go with the lower reps like you say in order to keep that rest at least reasonable. I couldn't do with after a set of 10.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 20, 2016)

So I was traveling and stuck with a hotel gym & gave this a try on a leg press. It was a nautilus style horizontal press with the pin & plates so the max load was only 420 Lbs. I used the rep scheme discussed by Fagerli in his interview - 20 rep 'activation set' followed by sets of 5 reps with 5 seconds rest until failure.

Observations:

* Cardio...fawkin' ell...my heart was gonna burst through me chest after the 6th or 7th set of 5 reps...

* Lactic Acid - got a nice burn in me legs along with a great pump

* Efficiency - the whole rep scheme (think I failed after 9-10 sets of 5) took maybe 10 mins? I went on to do the same then using a leg extension and a seated leg curl afterwards. Whole workout was less than 45 mins.

Overall - I liked it. No DOMS obviously, and me knees aren't barking at me. I typically train early before work and the 20 rep 'activation set' was a great warm-up. It won't replace pushing heavy weights, but I could see working this scheme in on a volume / hypertrophy day.


----------



## JP7875 (May 20, 2016)

Never tried it either, sounds like I have my next chest day planned.


----------

